# If you missed getting a copy of "The Many Faces of Schwinn Built Bicycles" reserved.



## barneyguey (May 15, 2021)

Hello all,

I'm starting a list of people that missed out on the first 100 "The Many Faces of Schwinn Built Bicycles" books.  I'm going to have some extra books printed for them. Please speak up now so I can let the printing company know as soon as possible. It takes about a week and a half to two weeks to print and bind them. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2021)

First on the list is Santi.


----------



## Casual dreamer (May 21, 2021)

Put me down for a copy, thanks!


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2021)

Casual dreamer said:


> Put me down for a copy, thanks!



I already had you down. 3 people so far.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2021)

Barry I’d probably hold off on having anymore printed. I’d tag the people in a post who haven’t paid. Give them a week to pay and if you haven’t heard anything sell those books. It would save you a lot of hassle. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Barry I’d probably hold off on having anymore printed. I’d tag the people in a post who haven’t paid. Give them a week to pay and if you haven’t heard anything sell those books. It would save you a lot of hassle. V/r Shawn



I agree Shawn. I'm going to give them a week and then sell the books. What do you mean by tagging them?


----------



## dasberger (May 21, 2021)

@barneyguey tag them so it pops in their alerts... that way they've been "served" as it were...


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2021)

If you want your book please let me know. I'm going to hang on to them for a week then sell them. Thank you very much guys. Barry

@Handle Bar Hoarder

@Greg M.

@looneymatthew

@Artweld

@sue12

@longtanklars

@NormP

@ballooney

@ZE52414


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2021)

Guys, I just received my copy, and it is mind boggling.
Trust me, you’re going to want this book.
I’ve only leafed through it at this point, and I can’t tell you how impressed I am at the crazy amount of research Barry had to do, to get these books to fruition.


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2021)

I can remove Tom Hand from that list. He contacted me last night. Thank you Tom. Barry

PlasticNerd and Ron Nichols ordered their book today. Thank you.


Now I need to hear from these fellows

@Handle Bar Hoarder

@Greg M.

@looneymatthew

@Artweld

@sue12

@NormP

@ballooney

@ZE52414


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2021)

Thank you Ron & Gary. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2021)

Greg M. has purchased his book. Thank you Greg. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2021)

Hello,

If I don't hear from these fellows by tomorrow, I'll have 8 more books available on Wednesday. Thank you. Barry

@sue12

@Handle Bar Hoarder 

@longtanklars 

@NormP 

@Artweld 

@RUDY CONTRATTI 

@ballooney 

@ZE52414


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 24, 2021)

Got mine today.  So many badges that I never knew existed. Super good for any Schwinn head wanting to learn more. Well done!!


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Got mine today.  So many badges that I've never knew existed. Super good for any Schwinn head wanting to learn more. Well done!!



Thank you for the kind words. Barry


----------



## Sonic_scout (May 25, 2021)

Any copies left?


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> Any copies left?



If I don't hear from the guys listed above by today I'll have some tomorrow. I'm also having about ten more printed, but it'll take about a week to get them.


----------



## 1817cent (May 25, 2021)

Just got my book.  Wow!!  Great work!  Cant wait to dig into it.  Quite a reference book for sure.


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2021)

Thank you sir! That’s kind of you to say. Have a great evening


----------



## 38Bike (May 26, 2021)

Received mine today.  Excellent material and history.  So much information to absorb.
Can't wait for Volume 3, "Even More Faces of Schwinn Built Bicycles"
Thank You


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 26, 2021)

Im interested in one of these books if you have one available...


----------



## schwinnderella (May 26, 2021)

Got mine yesterday, bigger than volume one, thanks Barry


----------



## Maskadeo (May 26, 2021)

The book is great! I’ve noticed people reading the book, while looking at bikes that _ARE _in the book! Incredible!!!



















Pages 178-180!


----------



## John G04 (May 26, 2021)

Gonna be reading mine tonight, can’t wait! Thanks for all the work you put into these books


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2021)

Thanks Barry! Mine showed up a day early.   Can you tell me what page the BF Goodyear badge wore by that rare Green Phantom is on?


----------



## barneyguey (May 26, 2021)

You bet! My pleasure


----------



## barneyguey (May 26, 2021)

Thank you for the photos! I love them. Is that your daughter Mike?


----------



## Maskadeo (May 27, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Thank you for the photos! I love them. Is that your daughter Mike?



Yes sir!


----------



## hoofhearted (May 27, 2021)

Got mine when i arrived back to 45324.

Will be able to peep it when doctor says
i may lift objects over seventeen pounds.

Easily worth bag o' diamonds of equal weight.

Thank You Barry *!!



*


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2021)

hoofhearted said:


> Got mine when i arrived back to 45324.
> 
> Will be able to peep it when doctor says
> i may lift objects over seventeen pounds.
> ...



Ha Ha Ha

Thank you Patric! That's a great poster!


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> Yes sir!



She's beautiful!  I think the photos of her at the church are very classy. You should be proud. Barry


----------



## BFGforme (May 27, 2021)

Got mine yesterday! Can't wait to dig into this one, I'm sure it's even better than the last one and that's a hard feat!!


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2021)

Thank you very much sir! I appreciate that. You have a great day.


----------



## BFGforme (May 31, 2021)

Took both books to the swapmeet and was cool sitting around with a couple buddies and watching them each discover that they each had a bike in the second book! Pretty damn cool for them!!!


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2021)

Thank you!! That's very nice to hear. I'm glad you'll enjoyed. Barry


----------



## JLF (Jun 1, 2021)

Vol. 2 arrived today.  Exceptional!  Thank you Barry!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2021)

JLF said:


> View attachment 1422695
> 
> Vol. 2 arrived today.  Exceptional!  Thank you Barry!



Thank you, I appreciate that! Barry


----------

